# Moving to New York



## Scotty1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi I am moving to New York with my husband who has secured a job there - are there any networking groups who meet up for drinks, sport etc from the UK, I am from Scotland and am looking to meet new friends and find out about living in New York?

Thanks


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

Scotty1 said:


> Hi I am moving to New York with my husband who has secured a job there - are there any networking groups who meet up for drinks, sport etc from the UK, I am from Scotland and am looking to meet new friends and find out about living in New York?
> 
> Thanks


Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup.com, search "british expats" and type in your zip code


----------



## DJMalone (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey ya,
well i'm sorta looking for some advise if you have any.
my fiancee and i moved over to calgary ab canada from London UK 2 1/2 years ago and want to move down to the states for more career opportunity.
how did you go about your visa?
did you have an employer willing to sponsor? if so how did you find them?
any advise would be grate.
thanks
Daman


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

As you know, things are very difficult in the US, so the better career opportunities may not be there. Also, if you are talking about career opportunities for each of you, there are some visa issues to consider. First, if you aren't already married, each of you would have to qualify for a visa separately. Second, if you are married, and one of you scores a job with a company that successfully sponsors you for a visa, the traily spous will not be allowed to work. However, with a company transfer, the visa type is different, and the trailing spouse is allowed to work. This visa is also easier to get. So your best strategy is to work for an international company that would transfer you.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Scotty1 said:


> Hi I am moving to New York with my husband who has secured a job there - are there any networking groups who meet up for drinks, sport etc from the UK, I am from Scotland and am looking to meet new friends and find out about living in New York?
> 
> Thanks


In the US they say that there are two sure-fire ways to integrate yourself into a new community quickly: 1) take a class 2) volunteer. 

There are loads of "continuing education" and "adult education" classes in most communities, and if you're moving to NY City, the choice will be mind boggling. Everything from book groups to knitting circles and people who just go out together to restaurants every few weeks to "try the food" or there are "serious" classes in gardening, cooking, finance, computers or you name it.

The volunteer option is another good one. The local library, school or soup kitchen is always in need of volunteers - and the volunteers tend to form their own networks around their common cause. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Scotty1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you that is great. I will gladly volunteer and will look around for where to get in touch.


----------

